# Beware the secret rip off at shell petrol stations



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
I went into my local shell station this morning to put some deisel in the car which was advertised as £1.05/ltr/ However half way through putting the fuel in i noticed that the price was £1.11p/ltr.
Looking around it was evident that the fuel i was putting in was one of those super dielsels made primarily for high performance cars. There was only one pump out ot the 8 on the forecourt that was selling it at £1.05 and you couldnt have got to it without waiting ages.

Usualy there is a choice of deisels at the pump and you can choose cheap or "super diesel" but not at this garage.

I shouted to the bloke on the next pump and told him. He didnt realise what he was doing either.

Rip off merchant oil comanies at it again

So just check the price you are paying at te pump. Might be worth checking at whatever garage you use.

Phill


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

That has happened to me before too - extremely annoying!

Sharon


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Rip off merchant oil comanies at it again


oh, come on... you got to feel sorry for these companies... it's understandable that they need to pass onto the customer every tiny raise in the price of a barrel of oil. How else can they maintain their multi-billion *profits*? :wink:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I have done the same but I do find that I get more miles and the car goes better on the more expensive fuel. Haven't acually worked out if it is economical though! The petrol companies tell us that it is.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I've noticed it at a BP station on the A3 last year; definitely a con.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

This appears to be a common practise in my area, even to the degree that all the pumps that can disspence the cheaper grade are locked off, yet the road side sign declares the lower price.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

2kias said:


> I have done the same but I do find that I get more miles and the car goes better on the more expensive fuel. Haven't acually worked out if it is economical though! The petrol companies tell us that it is.


Hi
Yes it is the case with me to a degree - it is better fuel but they should advertise both prices. And then i have the chioce.

Phill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm a tad more worried about the pounds going to Gordon than half a pee going to Shell


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

What Pees me off is that now fuel has gone through the psychological £1 barrier it is in rocket mode, come on truckers lets get them fuel depots blockaded again as that has been the only pressure I have see this government succumb to!

As I am now on me soap box the other fuel rip off is that we pay VAT on the fuel tax, double taxation, talk about highway robbery!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I put Shell V-Max in the tank when on our recent visit to Germany. Their was only 1 pump available at the time so just went with it. Cost 100 euros to fill (1.42 euros ltr). Still only got 22.9mpg with no better performance :x . 

Lucky for me it was the wifes turn to pay :wink:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

On the bright side. The price of a barrel of crude has dropped 10% in the last week and is now back below $90. Maybe we should chip in and set up our own micro refinery. Filled in Gibraltar today, 54p per litre. 30% cheaper than Spain.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So if the price of a barrell of cride has dropped $10 (ie about 11%) when can we expect the cost at the pumps to drop?

I won't hold my breath, they go up very quickly but don't seem to drop so fast, funny that isn't it?

I also think Dear Gordon is laughing, in the same way that he is about the VAT charged on house repairs like the massive bills for flood damage from last summer. Isn't it a shame the Ministers cry as the crocodile tears roll down their cheeks. 

But I suspect there will be some sweeteners before the next election......

I know I'm cynical but.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I'm a tad more worried about the pounds going to Gordon than half a pee going to Shell


I dont mind them having an extra penny off me pusser if thats what must be but what i really objected to (and was the reason for the post) was not the price of fuel but the fact that they had semi-conned me out of 6p per liter.
Which was £3 in total when i had filled up.

In any case a call to the local trading standards did they trick as they have changed all the pumps over this morning.

Beware again as there is now....

vpower diesel and vpower unleaded..

Phill


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I always check the pump before filling up! 
Exactly the same situation applies to petrol.
Perhaps I'm old fashioned 8O


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Phill,

Check my thread on Shell V Power:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-36464-.html

When I did the same as you, I was cross and forgot about it until the following day when I found that my Discovery 3 2.7 TDV6, had improved performance, no lag on pull away (read the post, this is a problem with D3's) and improved economy.

If I could fill with this all the time I would most certainly do so, unfortunately it is not available anywhere near me.

As mentioned on the other thread, I would never have bought this fuel, indeed like you I have always thought it to be a total con. But now I am convinced as indeed are some of my Disco 3 fellows!

Regards

Chris


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Why is it a con?

They have 95 and 98 petrol. Bet you can work that out. Or is that a con too?

You just didn't concentrate and that is no ones fault but your own, stop trying to blame the garage, or Shell


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> Why is it a con?
> 
> They have 95 and 98 petrol. Bet you can work that out. Or is that a con too?
> 
> You just didn't concentrate and that is no ones fault but your own, stop trying to blame the garage, or Shell


 exactly! i go to shell for optimax for the car and there's usually only one pump with it :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thieawin said:


> Why is it a con?
> 
> They have 95 and 98 petrol. Bet you can work that out. Or is that a con too?
> 
> You just didn't concentrate and that is no ones fault but your own, stop trying to blame the garage, or Shell


No, It's a con because it's not adequately signed. If they were confident in people's ability to choose between the two grades, they should have the confidence to display the prices and the grades at the approach to the pumps. At the one I mentioned, there were no signs that they had only the expensive stuff at some of the pumps; by the time you get to a pump, you can't change your mind because somebody has come in behind you - you either have to buy some of the expensive stuff or drive out .


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*shel rip off*

why leave it to truckers to protest? Im sure a couple of hundred motorhomes driving up and down the m6 should at least make the news.we seem to watch countries like france protest all the time but what a lovely country to drive in (except cities).Only a quarter of road tax goes back on road spending,the rest to line mps pockets in this country.Positive action is whats needed,anyone game?Atleast we can make tea in a big traffic jam 8)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

At every station I have ever visited it is stated on the circle on the pump handle what it is as well as the pump. Stay awake.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
Yes this is also happening all over Europe as well.

Whilst the V Powers may be good for virgin engines, it degrades the performance of an engine that has been chipped, tuned or re-mapped, a bit like filling a diesel tank up with petrol. As I experienced in Germany, and thought I lost my mapping, I hadn't Fiat said the fuel was to rich in my case.

So V power doesn't always rule.

See you.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thieawin is right - we have to stay awake and keep our eyes open but only because the garages are out to catch us out :wink:

I got caught out once and it infuriated me. There were buttons for petrol and it turned out two for diesel, the top one for the more expensive fuel and the lower one for the diesel that the big, thats BIGGGGGGGGGGG advert on the forecourt had persuaded me to drive upto their pumps.



stew


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It will get worse because there will also be biodiesel to choose from. Better stop travelling you won't be able to deal with three if two choices defeat you!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

richard863 said:


> Hi All
> Yes this is also happening all over Europe as well.
> 
> Whilst the V Powers may be good for virgin engines, it degrades the performance of an engine that has been chipped, tuned or re-mapped, a bit like filling a diesel tank up with petrol. As I experienced in Germany, and thought I lost my mapping, I hadn't Fiat said the fuel was to rich in my case.
> ...


Hi Richard,

Interesting fact about chipped engines etc. Where did you come across this information, I have never heard of it.

Not saying I don't believe you of course, just keen to learn.

Regards

Chris


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

yep they got me aswell i did not notice any improvment in mpg or perfomance


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Better stop travelling you won't be able to deal with three if two choices defeat you!_ :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll take the chance but thanks for showing concern.  

stew


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Actaully I'm thinking of not filling up, ever again.

Just back from 4 weeks in Spain and done my first IOM home fill up

£1.16 litre at Shell, with only basic diesel to choose from, so as not to confuse me.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

thieawin said:


> It will get worse because there will also be biodiesel to choose from. Better stop travelling you won't be able to deal with three if two choices defeat you!


Wish I was as clever as you mate. 

Have you read the thread carefully? I suspect not as you are missing the whole point of drcotts' original complaint, which was explained again by BognorMike.

Maybe they are not playing this little game in the Isle of Man yet. It's nothing at all to do with concentrating.

It IS most certainly a con because there are great big signs on the garage forecourt indicating diesel at a very competitive price, which I think most sensible people could reasonably expect to take at face value. THIS is the reason most folk would choose to pull onto the forecourt - an *enticement *in other words.

In reality (_and in at least four garages near me_) there is ONLY ONE pump selling at this price, and NO INDICATION of which pump it is on any of the approaches. Admittedly when you get to the pumps there is a little label on the nozzle indicating a much higher price than advertised, but as Mike said, by this time it is too late to be informed that you are in the wrong place - as there are probably cars in front and behind.

It's misleading at best, and more like sharp practice in my opinion. Quite legal I've no doubt, as the lawyers' pockets will have been lined to ensure there can be no come-back from angry motorists, but it's still not fair trading. :evil:

It's not much different to a supermarket advertising something at a very low price. You go in to buy one, and they say, "_Oh yes Sir. That's quite right. We've got some at our Scapa Flow branch if you would like to drive up there._"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh Dear, I remember when I bought 4 gallons of petrol, had the oil checked, clean the windscreen sir! and got change out of a ONE POUND NOTE.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Oh Dear, I remember when I bought 4 gallons of petrol, had the oil checked, clean the windscreen sir! and got change out of a ONE POUND NOTE.
> 
> cabby


AND had enough change for a pint of decent ale!! 

Ah, Halcyon days - when my take home salary was less than £12 per week. :roll: :roll:

I've still got a ten bob note somewhere. It wouldn't buy an ice cream cornet now!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Perhaps its just being on IOM I am more aware. We get the Scapa Flow syndrome here. In fact its here they practice it upon. If Tesco advertise a price on UK TV it has to be in all their UK stores,including Scap Flow, your analogy is wrong. Most adverts on Border have little words on the bottom excludes "IOM" so £1.16 for litre diesel (basic) shell, Standard whole loaf £1.06, milk 50p per pint and a trip to IKEA £200 return on the boat (with vehicle, off peak)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I find this thread very interesting, is there anyone that can tell me how much the garage makes on fuel? I have been told its only literally pence on both grades but am not sure. 

I also think it a trifle dishonest to advertise a fuel cost on the street and then not have it clearly visible on the pumps but I know you often have to look VERY hard to find it in small figures somewhere on the display. They seem to have given up the big signs on the pumps - presumably because it is going up so fast that they can't manufacture them. 

The moral of this is to look very carefully and not start pressing the handle until you are happy - easily said but also easily overlooked. What always surprises me is the "penny fairy" that seems to add on 1p when I put the nozzle back! I stop on an exact number of ££'s (usually lots!) and when I arrive inside there is often an extra 1p to add. I KNOW its my fault in that I didn't release the handle quick enough but it is becoming increasingly hard as the price goes up.

Has anyone else found the penny fairy at their filling station?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Has anyone else found the penny fairy at their filling station?


Reminds me of the "Not The Nine o'clock News" sketch - the patrol station had a 'nudge' button for the operator.

Gerald


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

As the pumps tend to deliver by volume, not volumes worth, and with rising prices it becomes increasingly difficult to deliver to the exact monetary sum.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

bognormike said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it a con?
> ...


Oh the benefit of hindsight for some eh.

No where in the garage (apart from the fact that when you chose the vpower and the pump then dispplayed £1.11p) was the fact that they even sold this fuel.

The only signage was 4 star at £1.00 and deisel at £1.05. there was nothing to say Vpower at £1.11.

So i,m sorry all those who think it was my fault but i dont agree. Anyone new to the area would have drove in thinking there was only 2 types of fuel.

Phill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I was sort of generally aware of the difference in price but yesterday I saw a 15p per litre difference between the 'regular diesel' price advertised and the super low sulphur all singing all dancing variant and you've guessed it I only found one pump dispensing regular. 

Sorry to all those people who I blocked whilst I backed my van and trailer out (not easy when you can't see the trailer) but they weren't going to have any extra money.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes Penguin, the penny fairy attends regularly at my local J Sainsbury's forecourt.

So annoying, knowing that the pump stated a round sum to the nearest pound, yet the fairy has sneaked in and changed it before I reach the checkout till.

SD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Worse*

Could be worse, you could have been in BP and put Ultimate Unleaded in Instead of Ultimate Diesel

They have similar logos

Trev


----------

